# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como limpar galeria?

## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros:

Ontem tentei fazer o _upload_ de mais uma fotos dos meu _reef_ e não foi possível, porque o espaço disponível na minha conta não o permitia e isso só tem uma solução: eliminar as fotos antigas? Ou há outra?

Se a segunda hipótese estiver fora de questão, como posso limpar a minha galeria de fotos?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia José
Provavelmente já esgotaste o espaço disponível para fotografias anexadas, assim segue as instruções dadas aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3304 e aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3247 e aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=437

Evita de apagar fotografias porque isso pode implicar o seu desaparecimento de tópicos onde estejam colocadas.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Bom dia José
> Provavelmente já esgotaste o espaço disponível para fotografias anexadas, assim segue as instruções dadas aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3304 e aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3247 e aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=437
> 
> Evita de apagar fotografias porque isso pode implicar o seu desaparecimento de tópicos onde estejam colocadas.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Boas, Pedro

O que eu fiz foi tentar fazer o _upload_ para a galeria, não como fotografias anexadas, e segui os procedimentos descritos nos _links_ que disponibilizaste. 

A galeria também tem espaço limitado?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
A galeria tem espaço limitado mas é amplo e até que se esgote muitas centenas de fotografias já terias de ter carregado. Eu por exemplo, tenho 313 ou mais fotografias e vários vídeos carregados e ainda há muito espaço.

PF verifica se o tamanho das fotografias é 800x600 e o ficheiro não tem mais do que 250Kb, porque o exceder de um destes requisitos ou ambos, pode impedir de carregar. 

Outra coisa é a extensão do ficheiro, verifica se está contemplada nas extensões permitidas.

A ligação ao servidor pode estar lenta ou com outro tipo de problemas, o que pode ser condição de impedimento.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boa tarde
> A galeria tem espaço limitado mas é amplo e até que se esgote muitas centenas de fotografias já terias de ter carregado. Eu por exemplo, tenho 313 ou mais fotografias e vários vídeos carregados e ainda há muito espaço.
> 
> PF verifica se o tamanho das fotografias é 800x600 e o ficheiro não tem mais do que 250Kb, porque o exceder de um destes requisitos ou ambos, pode impedir de carregar. 
> 
> Outra coisa é a extensão do ficheiro, verifica se está contemplada nas extensões permitidas.
> 
> A ligação ao servidor pode estar lenta ou com outro tipo de problemas, o que pode ser condição de impedimento.
> 
> ...


O problema poderá estar ou no tamanho (n.º de Kb) do ficheiro, pois guardo-o em jpg, máxima resolução e tenho de verificar o seu tamanho, ou na lentidão do servidor, dependendo da hora a que se tenta aceder.

Obrigado pelas dicas, vou tentar averiguar o que se passa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Passos  :Olá: 

Como membro identificado, é impossivel estares sem espaço para alojamento de fotos.


Reefforum tem 2 modos de alojamento de fotos.

Ou as fotos são colocadas como anexos, e neste caso o espaço é reduzido, por não pretendermos incentivar este modo de alojamento de fotos. Apenas se deve utilizar este modo de alojamento de fotos para pequenas fotos e provisóriamente até serem definitivamente colocadas na nossa galeria. Nessa altura o anexo deve ser removido e substituido o link da nova foto já alojada na nossa Galeria de Fotos.

Ou as fotos são alojadas na nossa Galeria, onde incentivamos todos os membros a aderir a este modo de alojamento, já que permite ao membro partilhar as suas fotos por outros membros.

Nesta altura tens apenas 41 fotos colocadas na Galeria, por isso não é problemas de espaço.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Obrigado, Júlio.

É, deveria ter sido algum problema técnico que hoje vou tentar resolver. Pelo menos fiquei a saber que posso carregar mais fotografias na galeria.

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Eu tenho o problema que coluquei algumas fotos de material para venda em "My Photos", e agora depois de ter vendido não consigo apagar as fotos?!

Já vi esses sites em cima mas nenhum ajuda :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Eu tenho o problema que coluquei algumas fotos de material para venda em "My Photos", e agora depois de ter vendido não consigo apagar as fotos?!
> 
> Já vi esses sites em cima mas nenhum ajuda


 :Olá: Viva Marco
Calma que se resolve :SbOk3:  :Big Grin: . 
Tomando como exemplo a fotografia que colocaste do reactor de cálcio, existe na base da janela imagem imediatamente por baixo da escala de opção de pontuação, uma reserva de campo (pequeno quadrado) a frente do qual diz "Delete Photo" o que significa "Apagar a Fotografia", porém como explica o Júlio tal não está acessível a um membro, daí que terá e ser por exemplo a moderação a fazê-lo a teu pedido, mesmo assim lembra-te que depois de apagada, fica apagada, além do que apagar fotografias ou movê-las pode levar a que os tópicos onde estão colocadas fiquem sem as mesmas.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Um Membro, não tem a possibilidade de apagar fotos.

Volto a recordar, de que é possível colocar as fotos como anexos (directamente nos comentários) mas com espaço muito limitado que rapidamente esgota, ou na nossa galeria, onde o espaço disponivel para os membros nunca foi atingindo por nenhum membro.

Por isso recomendamos a que os membros, coloquem sempre as fotos na nossa galeria, e só depois disso, as coloquem nos comentários respectivos.

Evitem fazer a colocação como anexos.

----------


## Marco Carvalho

*Pedro,*

Obrigado mas como o Julio diz "Um Membro, não tem a possibilidade de apagar fotos."

a questão é que eu veijo numa mensagem dos FAQ's a janela "Delete Photo", como tu mencionas.

Eu é que não veijo nada do que tu dizes quando estou nas minhas fotos.

"existe na base da janela imagem imediatamente por baixo da escala de opção de pontuação, uma reserva de campo (pequeno quadrado) a frente do qual diz "Delete Photo""

para esplicar melhor o que faço, aqui vai:

Eu seleciono "My Photos" e ai veijo todas as minhas fotos. Não veijo Delete Photo.

Seleciono uma foto e click nela. De seguida tenho o exemplo a baixo.

"Click on image to view larger image

 Photo Details  
Poster: Marco Carvalho  (see this users gallery)


· Date: 28, March, 2007 · Views: 18 · Filesize: 26.6kb, 90.3kb · Dimensions: 750 x 562 ·  
Additional Info  
UBBCode:         
Add to Favorites · Post a Comment · Report Photo · Print View · Send as e-Card  
Admin Options: Edit Photo  
Move photo to:  Galeria de fotos dos Membros de REEFFORUMFotos dos Membros    Fotos de Aquarios    Fotos de Corais        Corais Moles        Corais SPS        Corais LPS    Fotos de Peixes    Fotos de Invertebrados    Fotos de Plantas    Fotos de Tridacnas    Fotos de Esponjas, Worms, etc...    Fotos de Equipamentos        Fotos de Montagens    Fotos de Anemonas, Cerianthus, etc...    Fotos de Sumps    Diversos    Tabelas / Técnicas    Videos        Videos Cómicos          


 Resposta rápida  
Comments:  "       

E nada.



*Juca* 

Podes apagar as minhas photos:

Aquario
Calha
Escumador Aqua Medic Miniflotor

Obrigado a ambos pela vossa ajuda.

----------

